# OMG ! A little help please



## Popcorn100 (Oct 24, 2015)

I had no idea it would be so difficult to find a breeder of Cockapoo's in the South East. I've looked on the CCGB website and when i have response from the breeder and do some investigation it seems a 50-50 split on wether that club is good or not and if the breeder is sound and check properly

Kennel club won't help
? 
I'm obsessed with not buying from a puppy farm but how do you tell via the internet and if you ask people for a name of a good breeder no one seems to want to commit and share the name of where they got their puppy from.

We are in Essex and would love a Cockapoo but seem to have hit a wall !!

Please share your thoughts Forum 


Regards

Popcorn


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

I'm looking for a puppy in the new year and breeders I have been in touch with and like are Dover Doodles in, er, Dover and Beechtree Pets in Colchester.


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

I can't help I'm afraid. I got Obi from a hobby breeder in Herts but I'm not sure it was much of a hobby.

I've heard good and bad about Beechtree.

I was let down by two small breeders in Kent who had been recommended to me, neither the Dover one.

Had a good chat with a lady in Cambridgeshire somewhere near Royston I think... Timings didn't work for us with her.


----------



## Popcorn100 (Oct 24, 2015)

I've spoken to Maison Jolie and she seems nice and the Website look good but its a long way to go to inspect them. Has anyone bought their puppy from there? 

Pankingtons seems to be a commercial breeder after reading an old thread on here from Glendream cockapoo in Scotland

Olidan and Brimstones are nearer me and cockapoo club of GB but does that really mean anything ?? Has anyone bought a puppy from them ?

Help is very much appreciated

Best


Popcorn


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ask to join Donnas Facebook page . Essex Cockapoos, she's a home breeder, just by looking at the page you'll be able to make your own mind up about her as a breeder. You can follow litters, see people posting pictures, follow ups of their pups was they've homed them and see how many people go back for another dog. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/essexcockapoos/?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Popcorn100 (Oct 24, 2015)

Thats great , i've emailed Donna and will see how it goes. I was a little concerned as she is not Cockapoo club GB breeder but maybe thats not so important

thanks

popcorn


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

This is a personal opinion  but the cockapoo club of GB was set up by breeders and primarily serves their interests rather than being a badge of quality.

I know which breeder Molly came from, that they are endorsed by that club and that I would not buy a pup from them under any circumstances (and it is not one which has been mentioned in this thread) 

I would not let membership sway me either way. Good luck finding your pup


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good luck in your search.
Have a list of questions you want answers to.
Make sure you see mum with the pups.
It is worth taking time.
I know exactly how you feel - it is a scary process and it would be so much easier if someone else would make the decision for you.... but in the end it is down to you. I went with recommendations and an 'approved breeder'... however honestly I had reservations - wouldn't change Dot, I love every hair on her head (and body, legs, tail) - but.
I think what I am saying is that we search and want perfection, but we do not live in a perfect world. Stick with your questions - make sure you get answers and if you do not feel happy - walk away.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My first Cockerpoos Max came from a fairly large Breeder and what I learned later gave me cause for concern....ice removal of pups from Mum at 4 weeks ( breeder told me that herself). Should I have walked away? No. Max is the most loving little guy and very healthy he is just a bit needy and needs loads of reassurance. Plus others on here are also pleased with their dogs from this breeder. Also saw Mum and Dad there. My second pup, Phoebe, came from a hobby breeder. She was with her Mum up until 12 weeks of age. Is very, very secure and friendly to all. Also very calm. So I guess what I am trying to say is don't get too hung up on everything being perfect. Make a priority list of what you are looking for and then decide what are 'must haves' and what you are prepared to overlook. Then go out and find the Cockerpoos who is right for you. Your dog will choose you, don't think for a minute that you get the choice! I wanted an Apricot girl the first time round. Ended up with a Black Tuxedo Boy......he just melts my heart every single day! As does Phoebe! . Oh yes.....and be prepared to travel!


----------



## Popcorn100 (Oct 24, 2015)

That's great.

Its a mine field ! Essex cockapoo's have yet to respond but i'll wait till they do as it fairly local to me and will give me an idea of what to expect elsewhere. I've also spoken to a lady in Cambridge that i mentioned earlier in the thread. There seems to be pups available early Feb at most places so that fits out time frame perfectly. 

Do you think there is much difference in looks between an American Cockapoo and an English ?

Regards 

Popcorn


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I have one of each,
Each pup/ dog is so entirely different and individual in their own right,
My English medium is like an old man at 3 years old - he likes to rule the roost.
My female american toy is a little doll, likes to play - but is a bit "skittish" hates strangers, especially at the house, and does bark at anything out of place.
Each one has it's own individual personality - so they will be different.
The only obvious difference I can see foresee is size... An american cocker will probably (not always) be bred with a toy poodle, therefore producing a smaller breed of cockerpoo.
Lookswise - I find my Ralph & ruby are very similar in looks,
An american cocker is quite different to an English cocker - bit once mixed up the cockerpoos look the same!
Have you been on google images?


----------



## Maddiecats (May 7, 2015)

*Maison Jolie*

I bought a puppy from Maison Jolie. Johanna was very helpful, & Eve the lady that works with her is very helpful. Saffie is now nearly a year old & is loved by all, although she is as mad as a box of frogs!! She is a joy & very beautiful (she won prettiest bitch in the local dog show). I travelled from south Leicestershire to get her & it was worth the trip. If I can help further let me know. You have to ask all the questions and be happy in your heart. All the best


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I have an american x mini cross. I have found that cross to be popular with the other cockapoos I have met in Toronto. With the cockapoos I have met, I found the snout of an english cross looked a little longer than the snout of an american cross. 

Maybe this link will help?
http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/what-do-the-variations-look-like.html


Edit: Just realized I'm answering a question from a year ago


----------



## Denise Lord (Jul 1, 2020)

Humspoff said:


> I can't help I'm afraid. I got Obi from a hobby breeder in Herts but I'm not sure it was much of a hobby.
> 
> I've heard good and bad about Beechtree.
> 
> ...


----------

